# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Πρόγραμμα - οδηγός Orlux

## Kostas-Bs

Οδηγός και συμβουλές  για τα σκευάσματα της Orlux.

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα πολυ χρησιμο... σε ευχαριστουμε... το εχω δωσει στην Βικυ και στον Αντρεα αλλα δεν το εβρισκα σαν εικονα να το ανεβασω παρα μονο σε αρχειο word

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Εγώ το είχα  στα Αγγλικά και έκανα "μετάφραση"  στα Ελληνικά για να μπορούν να το καταλάβουν όλοι! :Happy0159:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! πραγματικά πολύ χρήσιμο!!!

----------


## ria

πολυ χρησιμο κωστα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ χρήσιμο!!!

----------


## tliotis

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ, αρκετα χρησημος οδηγος!!!

----------


## romel

Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ τον "οδηγό του Δημήτρη", καλύτερος και πιο οικονομικός!

----------


## terios

αυτο παιδιά ειναι μονο για αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών η γενικά για εκτροφή και άλλον πουλιών?

----------


## mitsman

γενικα!!!

----------


## vag21

μια απορια ρε παιδια.καποιος που χρησιμοποιει αυτον τον οδηγο εχει καλυψει της αναγκες του φιλου του?δε χρειαζετε να βαζει αυγοτροφη χορταρικα οστρακο κλπ?αν βαζουμε υπαρχει κινδυνος υπερβιταμινωσης?

----------


## vag21

στις οδηγιες λεει να τα διαλυουμε στο νερο η στην αυγοτροφη.την ιδια μερα λεει για 2 η και 3 σκευασματα,σε μια ποτιστρα αναμειγνυουμε και το omni-vit και το calci-lux?

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ δεν χρησιμοιω τα σκευασματα αυτα αν και εχω θετικη γνωμη για το mutavit (θεωρητικα ως προς τη συσταση ) το οποιο θεωρω καλο ,τοσο για την πτεροροια που προοριζεται επισημα ,οσο και για την προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης ασχετα αν η εταιρια (κατα την γνωμη μου για εμπορικους και λογους διαφοροποιησης προιοντος προωθει καποιο αλλο ) .
ευρυτερα τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης και για αυτο ονομαζονται ετσι ειναι για να <<συμπληρωνουν >> τη διατροφη των οργανισμων .αρα το αυγο που ειναι βασικη φυσικη πρωτεινης ειναι απαραιτητο ειδικα σε περιοδους οπου η αναγκη ανανεωσης ή δημιουργιας νεων ζωικων ιστων πανω στο πουλι ειναι ραγδαια (αλλαγη φτερωματος ,δημιουργια σπερματοζωαριων ,αναπτυξη νεοσσων τους πρωτους 2-3 μηνες ) .απο εκει και περα οι συνθηκες διαβιωσης των πουλιων σε ενα κλουβι και οχι στη φυση πολλες φορες υπο στρεσσογονες συνθηκες με αλλα πουλια ,η αναγκη για ενισχυση μετα απο καποια ασθενεια ,η μη απορροφηση καποιων θρεπτικων ουσιων απο την φυσικη διατροφη λογω ανισορροπου διαιτολογιου ή και ελλειψης καποιων αλλων στοιχειων θρεπτικων καταλυτων για κατι τετοιο ,απο τη διατροφη του πουλιου ,κανει αναγκαια καποιες φορες για καποιες συνεχομενες μερες ή περιστασιακα 2-3 μερες ανα μηνα (κατα τη γνωμη μου διασπαρτες και οχι συνεχομενες αν δεν συντρεχουν ειδικοι λογοι ) να δινουμε και συμπληρωματα .

η ορλουξ (μαλλον oropharma τωρα πια )  οπου προτεινει την ιδια μερα 2-3 προιοντα ειναι γιατι το καθενα καλυπτει διαφορετικες αναγκες 

πχ το omnivit ειναι πολυβιταμινουχο αλλα δεν εχει ασβεστιο και το δινει μεσω του calcilux 

ή καποια αλλη μερα προτεινει και biodigest (φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες δηλαδη πρεβιοτικο το οποιο στην ουσια ειναι τροφη για τους προβιοτικους μικροοργανισμους και εμμεσα τους ενισχυει αν υπαρχουν  ) αλλα και probizyme που ειναι μιγμα γαλακτοβακιλλων (προβιοτικο ) 

ετσι λοιπον για να τα συγκεντρωσουμε ,οσο αφορα τον λογο που τα προτεινει η εταιρια ...

omnivit βιταμινη για ολο το χρονο εκτος των περιοδων πτεροροιας και αναπαραγωγης με οχι εξτρα περιεκτικοτητα σε καποιες βιταμινες και αμινοξεα 

fertivit ενισχυμενο πολυβιταμινουχο και σε καποια αμινοξεα που εχουν σχεση με την αναπαραγωγη αλλα και εξτρα υψηλη δοση βιταμινης Ε (χωρις σεληνιο ) για την προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης 

mutavit σε περιπτωσεις φυσιολογικης και παθολογικης πτεροροιας και με καποιες ουσιες που βοηθουν τη λειτουργια του συκωτιου (για μενα με μονη ελλειψη το σεληνιο που λειπει και απο το fertivit ) ενα συμπληρωμα που με καταλληλη χρηση και οχι καταχρηση αρκει για ολο το χρονο 

biodigest πρεβιοτικο 

probizyme προβιοτικο

calcilux  συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου

----------


## vag21

αυτο που θελω να πω δημητρη ειναι ποιος ο λογος να φτιαχνουμε σπιτικη αυγοτροφη με εξαιρετικες πρωτες υλες,σπορους καλης ποιοτητας με ποικηλια,τριμμενο οστρακο για ασβεστιο,χορταρικα και τοσα αλλα αν τα περνουμε αλλα αυτα απο τα συμπληρωματα?γνωμη μου ειναι αν τα κανουμε ολα αυτα κανενα συμπληρωμα δεν φτανει την ποιοτητα τους.αλλωστε τα συμπληρωματα εχουν βγει οταν δεν ακολουθουμε σωστη διατροφη.

----------


## lee

αλλωστε τα συμπληρωματα εχουν βγει οταν δεν ακολουθουμε σωστη διατροφη.[/qu
λαθος τα συμπληρωματα ερχονται να συμπληρωσουν  την ειδη  σωστη διατροφη για να φτασουμε οσο πιο κοντα στην ιδανικη διατροφη των φτερωτον φιλον μας!

----------


## jk21

Σε πρωτη φαση θα σου πω γιατι πρεπει να δινουμε φυσικες τροφες και φυσικα συμπληρωματα .η τροφη στη φυσικη της μορφη περα απο τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που δινει παρεχει (ειδικα στην ακατεργαστη μορφη της ) καποιες ουσιες που ονμαζονται ενζυμα και δρουν σαν καταλυτες στην απορροφηση πολλων αλλων γνωστων θρεπτικων συστατικων .απουσια τους η απορροφηση ειναι περιορισμενη και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις μηδαμινη.εκτος αυτου η μαζα τροφης και τα συστατικα της περαν των θρεπτικων μονο ,κατα την ληψη τους ,ακομα και κατα την εισοδο της στο στομα , περαν του στομαχου  ,οδηγει τους οργανισμους στην εκριση γαστρικων υγρων ,χολης αλλα και ορμονων που βοηθουν στην πεψη και απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων αλλα και ευρυθμη λειτουργια αλλων οργανων πχ την προστασια του εντερου απο καρκινωματα (βασικος ο ρολος των απεπτων φυτικων ινων σε αυτο ) .ετσι ενα διαιτολογιο με νερο και πολυβιταμινες που εχουν εστω και αμινοξεα για την δομηση των ζωικων ιστων ,δεν αρκει για να ζησει σωστα και μακροπροθεσμα ενα πουλι .χρειαζεται και τροφη φυσικη .

ας παμε τωρα σε αυτη .αν ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας οπως λες αρκει;  η απαντηση ειναι πολυ σχετικη .σε σενα που εχεις ενα πουλακι ΄,που δεν ζευγαρωνει καν ,τοτε εκτος περιπτωσεων μετα απο αντιβιοτικες αγωγες (μακρια απο μας ! ) και εκτος απο ανεξηγητη παρατεταμενη πτεροροια (που πρεπει πρωτα να διαπιστωθει ) δεν χρειαζεταικαμμια ενισχυση της με πολυβιταμινες .αλλα το ιδιοσ συμβαινει και σε καθε ατομο ειτε με λιγα ειτε με περισσοτερα πουλια που μπορει και κυριως θελει να τους παρεχει ενα πολυποικιλο διαιτολογιο .αυτο ομως σημαινει καθε μερα φρεσκια τροφη ειτε χορταρικων ειτε φρεσκου αυγου ή φρεσκιας αυγοτροφης (εκτεθειμενης στον αερα ,ακομα και στο ψυγειο οχι πανω απο 2 το πολυ 3 μερες ) ,ακομα και σπορων σωστα συντηρημενων ωστε να μην ειναι ταγγιζμενοι .ομως στους περισσοτερους εκτροφεις αυτο δεν γινεται ,με την δικαιολογια οτι εχω πολλα πουλια ... που αποκτησα ειτε γιατι δεν μετρησα τις δυνατοητητες χρονου που ειχα διαθεσιμου για αυτα ,ειτε γιατι εχω μετατραπει απο εκτροφεας χομπιστας σε εκτροφεα επαγγελματια .αλλη προσφιλης δικαιολογια ειναι οτι τα χορταρικα φερνουν διαρροια ασχετα αν καποιος γραφικος μας εχει εξηγησει καθε τοσο με επιχειρηματα οτι αυτο δεν στεκει και ειναι ενας απο τους γνωστους παραδοσιακους μυθους του χωρου ... επισης οι ιδιοι εκτροφεις για να εχουν ησυχο το κεφαλι τους απο ασθενειες , οπως νομιζουν οτι θα πετυχουν με την κινηση αυτη ,δινουν καθε τοσο ασυστολα προληπτικα σκευασματα φαραμακων που ειδικα στην περιπτωση των αντιβιωσεων οχι μονο δεν πετυχαινουν τιποτα ,αλλα καταστρεφουν οτι βιταμινη Β παιρνουν τα πουλια απο την τροφη ,με αποτελεσμα επειδη αυτες παιζουν τεραστιο ρολο στο μεταβολισμο , η ελλειψη τους να οδηγει σε διαταραχες του .οι ιδιοι επισης εκτροφεις ,οπως και οι περισσοτεροι απλοι χομπιστες δινουν μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και καθως διβαζουν στη συσκευασια την συσταση ειναι σιγουροι οτι παρεχουν ολα αυτα που αναγραφονται στα πουλια τους .δεν θα μπω στο πολυ ζουμι της υποθεσης (στην ποιοτητα ή μη των πρωτων υλων ) αλλα σε κατι που ειτε το θελουν ειτε δεν το θελουν οι υποστηρικτες της ετοιμης αυγοτροφης ειναι γεγονος .μια συσκευασια οταν ανοιγεται ,αυτοματα ξεκιναει για το περιεχομενο της η οξειδωση οσων θρεπτικων συστατικων ειναι ευαισθητα στον αερα και το φως .βιταμινη Α και λιπαρα οξεα συντομα σε λιγες μερες χανουν σημαντικο μερος της αξιας τους αφου ως λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη και ως λιπαρα οξεα υποκεινται στη φθορα της ατμοσφαιρας .αν εισαι εκτροφεας που ξοδευεις μια συσκευασια σε 3 μερες ,εισαι οκ .ποσοι ομως ξοδευουν τοσο γρηγορα το προιον; σιγουρα δεν ειναι αμεσα πηγη μικροβιων αλλα σαν θρεπτικη αξια υποβαθμιζεται .το ιδιο και η φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη ακομα και ποιοτικη και προσεγμενη αν ειναι ... αλλα εκει την δινεις σε 2-3 μερες οση εχεις φτιαξει .η αλλη στην καταψυξη .οπως θα μπορουσε βεβαια να μπαινει και οση ετοιμη δεν ειναι να ξοδευτει αμεσα .

με λιγα λογια ολες αυτες οι ελλειψεις σε θρεπτικα συστατικα που συμβαινουν σε αυτες τις εκτροφες ,ερχονται να καλυψουν αυτα τα σκευασμα .οπως και προβληματα (διαπιστωμενα γονιμοτητας ή πτεροροιας ή υποβιταμινωσης απο ανισορροπο διαιτολογιο ) 

οσο αφορα το ατομο μου εγω προτιμω τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως η γυρη ,η μαγια μπυρας ,η σπιρουλινα ,το σιτελαιο  κλπ .βεβαια πολυβιταμινη εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα ο λογος αγορας της ηταν οτι παραλληλα στη συσταση της ειχε και προβιοτικο (μιγμα γαλακτοβακιλλων ) .τωρα ειτε γιατι υπαρχει ψιλοελλειψη αυτη τη στιγμη που την ειχα ψαξει για γνωστο μου ,ειτε γιατι αν θελω παροχη προβιοτικου δινω κεφιρ που καλλιεργω μονος μου και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ζωντανο ,δεν δινω καμμια πολυβιταμινη συνθετικη .

----------


## vag21

ευχαριστω δημητρη για την τεκμηριωμενη σου,απαντηση.γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η αλογιστη χρηση βιταμινων ισως να εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα απο αυτα που θελουμε,για παραδειγμα εγω δινω 2-3 φορες την βδομαδα τριμμενο οστρακο που ειναι μια καλη φυσικη πηγη ασβεστιου αν του προσθεσω και calci-lux δεν θα εχω αρχισει να υπερβαινω τα επιτρεπτα ορια?

----------


## jk21

ασβεστιο οταν ακολουθειτε πολυποικιλο διαιτολογιο και οχι μονο σπορων ενω υπαρχει και αποδεκτη ισχυρη φυσικη πηγη του ,συνηθως δεν ειναι απαραιτητο εκτος προβληματων ορμονικων (κυριως στα θηλυκα ) , ανισοκατανομης του με τροφες πλουσιες σε φωσφορο μονο και οχι σε αυτο και σε αυξημενες αναγκες κατα την αναπαραγωγη στα θηλυκα (αν καποιο δειξει σημαδια οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ) .υπερβιταμινωσεις εχουμε κινδυνο μονο στις λιποδιαλυτες και κυριως στις bit Α και D3  .Στην βιταμινη Ε το ανωτατο μη τοξικο οριο ειναι πολυ πιο ψηλα απο το ημερησιο φυσιολογικο ενω απο συνθετικες πηγες απορροφαται και στο μισο της παρεχομενης  .στις αλλες ομως τα μη τοξικα ορια ειναι χαμηλα .προσοχη λοιπον στη βιτ d3 ειδικα σε πουλια που δεχονται ηλιακο φως εστω και λιγο γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση ετσι κι αλλιως την παραγει ο οργανισμος . τα συμπληρωματα που παιρνουμε ειναι κυριως για βορειες χωρες χωρις ηλιο που λογω κρυου επιπλεον συνηθως εχουμε εσωτερικες εκτροφες .στη βιταμινη Α ναι μεν υπαρχει χαμηλο μη τοξικο οριο αλλα ευκολα οξειδωνεται στις τροφες  ενω καποια πουλια ,ειτε τα λευκα υπολοιπομενα ,ειτε τα λευκα κυριαρχα ,ειτε τα μοζαικ με αρκετο λευκο εχουν αυξημενες αναγκες (τα πρωτα περισσοτερο ,τα αλλα λιγοτερο αλλα και εκεινα ) .ομως και εκει χρειαζεται προσοχη οσο αφορα τα συνθετικα σκευασματα που την περιεχουν .οχι πανω απο τις προτεινομενες δοσεις !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Kostas-Bs  :Happy0159:

----------

